# to Filter oR NOT to FiltER..for a 2.5 gallon tank



## Megara (Feb 7, 2013)

I have my boy in a 2.5 Gallon tank..with a heater..in my Topical heated bed room...he has some ammonia burns on his tail from his previous condition in a dirty cup on the shelf at petsmart...i have a small In tank filter..the Whisper 3i ( for a tank 1- 3 gallons..it puts bubbles in the tank as well as a charcole filtration system. Iv had this guy about a week now..i didnt want to shock him to bad in the beginning, while he was getting used to his new place..Just wondering on anyone elses thoughts....ThankZz!
MegZz*


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

IMO/E-filters are optional with this species-especially in the smaller tanks. Sometimes the filter/water movement can be the cause of fin damage and stress with the Long fin male Betta-

While a 2.5gal filtered tank can establish the nitrogen cycle-due to limited surface area-the cycle might not be stable and you will still need to make at least twice weekly water changes to maintain water quality.

Love to see a pic....


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

The 3i is fine in a 2.5g.. you can ditch the filter pad (you don't really "need" charcoal and you don't need to keep replacing that pad - any time you do you're basically throwing away your BB) and just put some bio media in it if you already have some, or buy some biomax for an aquaclear 20 - I think the bag that comes in will fit in the 3i, but if not you can just open it up and put it in loose.


----------



## Megara (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

I use a sponge filter in my 2.5 bowfront. As you can see a flat one takes up almost no room.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

Personally on my 2.5g I don't have a filter, to me its easier & less stress on my male CT.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Just curious, how do you figure constant water changes are less stressful than a slow moving filter and only 1 change a week?


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Waterdog makes a good point. 

Besides, a cycled tank will consistently provide lower ammonia and nitrite than a tank that's changed twice weekly. What you want is 0.0ppm ammonia and nitrite all the time; and that's only possible in a cycled tank.

That's why I always recommend cycling the tank, even the smaller sizes. Use additional foam in the intake and/or outflow to provide more area for your nitrifying bacteria colony. A good sponge filter can provide that area and low current flow for the fish's comfort.

A weekly 50% water change and gravel vacuuming is still necessary to remove DOCs (dissolved organic compounds)

The Whisper 3i is NOT a good sponge filter. It's a bad design which does not provide water flow over most of the filter media. The pump is fine for a small tank. Get an inexpensive sponge filter and cycle your tank.


----------



## Megara (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks Everyone...i know this is quite a debated topic..i just thought id ask for myself...i think im just going to go get a bio bag for my filter i already have..its a cheaper option since im broke as a joke ...im opting for the filter because of the added air and i do think my boy really appreciates me invading his space every other day ..not that i mind doing it. Anyone who keeps fish ( the right way) know they are a decent amount of work to keep them happy. And I enjoy it....

On a side topic if anyone knows whats good for Ammonia burns????...this guy is new...i pickd the guy with the dirty cup...i didnt even really know what he looked like when i got him home..but hes got a hole and quite a few burns....any suggestions??


----------



## Megara (Feb 7, 2013)

ok...i will look for a sponge filter then...might take me some time...money is scarce...im doing my best tho. Thankyou


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> IMO/E-filters are optional with this species-especially in the smaller tanks. Sometimes the filter/water movement can be the cause of fin damage and stress with the Long fin male Betta-
> 
> While a 2.5gal filtered tank can establish the nitrogen cycle-due to limited surface area-the cycle might not be stable and you will still need to make at least twice weekly water changes to maintain water quality.
> 
> Love to see a pic....


Wouldn't having a gentle filter technically be better because it constantly eliminates ammonia?


----------



## LaLaLeyla (Aug 17, 2011)

I have the same filter in my tank. I like it because it tends to add some water circulation and prevent the the gunk from forming at the top of the water. It will also help suck out uneaten food and keep it a little tidy.

But I still end up do water changes and stuff


----------



## Megara (Feb 7, 2013)

LaLaLeyla said:


> I have the same filter in my tank. I like it because it tends to add some water circulation and prevent the the gunk from forming at the top of the water. It will also help suck out uneaten food and keep it a little tidy.
> 
> But I still end up do water changes and stuff




Do you use the charcole filter cartrage???


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

waterdog said:


> Just curious, how do you figure constant water changes are less stressful than a slow moving filter and only 1 change a week?


Well 2 water changes a week is not constant water changes & a small volume water has less surface/mass which means more of its moving with a filter. That may not make sense to anyone but me.  I gave my opinion & said what I do, whoever reads it can do as they please. I've not had good experiences with a filter on a small tank so I don't use one.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

The one you see in my tank was only $4.50 at lfs.


----------



## Megara (Feb 7, 2013)

what is Lfs?


----------



## sarahspins (Sep 5, 2012)

local fish store


----------



## Megara (Feb 7, 2013)

oh..haha..thanks... ...the hunt begins!


----------



## White Mage (Jan 31, 2013)

Megara said:


> ok...i will look for a sponge filter then...might take me some time...money is scarce...im doing my best tho. Thankyou


The stores near me don't sell any sponge filters, but eBay has a few small ones for around $4-$7 with free shipping. 

You could get the small one of these for $3.98 with free shipping, just have to buy an air pump. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bio-Sponge-...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3a7cdb83e0


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I dont bother filtering anything under 10 gallons


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

With or without a filter-water changes will be needed-Having a filter and an established nitrogen cycle won't eliminate the need for water changes-This is a closed system and nothing leaves the tank until you remove it or the biofilter breaks it down to less harmful byproducts. When the filter remove mulm/debris from the water column- it is in the filter media-being circulated over and over-until the BB break it down.

Too many water changes can be as bad as not enough in some cases. Its a balance with a closed system. You have lots of bacteria in the water-both good and bad-The slow growing good help to keep the fast growing bad controlled. When you remove too much of the good- the fast growing bad can take over. You also have antibody development that is important. It is hard to support life in too clean and sterile conditions.

Balance....


----------



## waterdog (Dec 31, 2012)

Oldfishlady said:


> Too many water changes can be as bad as not enough in some cases. Its a balance with a closed system. You have lots of bacteria in the water-both good and bad-The slow growing good help to keep the fast growing bad controlled. When you remove too much of the good- the fast growing bad can take over. You also have antibody development that is important. It is hard to support life in too clean and sterile conditions.
> 
> Balance....


Truer words were never spoken OLF. I learned the hard way once in my 75. I put in so many things to clean the water I sterilized it and fish died like crazy! :frustrated:


----------

